# This Is My Design



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

New journal so I can update on Mush and my new baby betta, Hannibal. I was silly and titled my other thread as Gill Graham who I no longer have so...yeah...now there's this.

Anyway...MY FISH!!

The tank that will be divided in two 










Mushu, my iridescent half moon dragon










Hannibal, my little baby betta
LOOK AT HOW BRIGHT HE GETS UNDER DECENT LIGHTING!! He's like a neon tetra!


----------



## The African (Jun 24, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

I LOVE it! I'm a HUGE fan of the show!!! Your design is awesome too! By the way, I also had a fishy named Hannibal! Only he was a ryukin goldfish, not a betta.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Hannibal has
*nipped at the side of his tank, trying to get Mushu who is in a .75 tote next to that wall thanks to fin rot
*investigated a trapped air bubble and nipped at that too

That is his design


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I now have a 50 watt heater and a divider for the tank. I won't split it up yet since I still have 3 oto cats in there. Once they are put into the 45 gallon I'm setting up I'll divide it and add in Hannibal. He should be a good size by then and won't get lost in his 5 gallon half.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are pretty!


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> Your fish are pretty!


Why thank you. They're the prettiest boys on the block...well, maybe just one boy since I don't really know what Hannibal is yet.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I've divided my 10 gallon now and once I get the heater working I will put Hannibal in. Mushu should hopefully follow in a few days. The three oto cats will stay on the half with the filter because they love to hang around there.

I've also started to set up a 45 gallon with my dad. The under gravel filter and the gravel itself are ready to go.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Hannibal day 2*









and in other news I have divided my 10 gallon and have started setting up a 45.










Mushu's side









Hannibal's side









and the 45 so far


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Your baby betta is so cute! If you don't mind me asking what type of tank is your 45? It's pretty cool looking.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

blueridge said:


> Your baby betta is so cute! If you don't mind me asking what type of tank is your 45? It's pretty cool looking.


what do you mean? Fresh or salt? It's fresh acrylic.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*So, I tried to put Hannibal in the 10 gallon tank*

Everything went well as I slowly got him acclimated to the warm 79* water. I put him in after about a half hour and he loved exploring his new home.



























I then went to the bathroom for a few minutes and came back to check on him. HE HAD SQUEEZED BETWEEN THE DIVIDER AND THE TANK WALL!! I hadn't thought the tiny gap was big enough! But it was and he was gorging himself on the oto cats' chunk of algae wafer!


The pig is now bloated from eating too much! At least he got his veggies. :roll:



I'm putting him back in his 3 gallon tote with a 1 gallon dose of Epsom salt to help with his tummy. He's currently acclimating back to it right now.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

If I can get a decent picture of Hannibal's tail would anyone like to help me try to ID his type?


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I decided to move Mushu into the 10 gallon. His fin for is almost gone so I figured that since I have to change at least 3 gallons a day due to cycling it would be clean enough for his fins to heal. The water is also warmer in there so that will help him a bit. If I need to I'll put him in a salt bath for an hour or two everyday to help him out. Now both of my heat lamps can point towards Hannibal and warm his tote. Hopefully the ceramic bulbs will be enough to help him grow. I'd really like to get him in the 10 soon as well.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if Mushu is doing well. I put him back into the 10 gallon last night and he stayed mostly at the bottom. I thought it may have been the stress of the move despite being acclimated, but this morning he's still down there. When I turned the light on he was at the surface, but then he went right to the gravel.

His fins look better though. Most of the black on the edges are gone.

Maybe it's the filter's current. If he's still down there when I go back to my room I'll switch him to Hannibal's side (which has the heater, not the filter) and see if that changes anything.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooops my bad I meant to put what brand is it?


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I have no idea. My parent have had it for A LONG time. It going up on 20 years I think.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

There was a wicked thunderstorm right over my house today. I turned off all the electronics in my room, including my tank's heater and filter so the fish didn't get fried. Good thing I did because we had some lightning go through our lines.

Mushu still isn't acting right. I wish I knew what was wrong.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Mushu isn't eating right now and is staying in a little barrel and doesn't want to leave it. 8(


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Mushu has gotten worse and I'm starting to think it's an internal bacterial infection. He got sick while in warm, lightly salted, clean water. I can't afford medication right now and home treatment would just be continuing the water treatment he was in before. 

I don't know what to do for him and am wondering what's best for him at this point.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

So I brought Mushu back to Petco because they'll keep him under watch and, if it turns out he's ok, they'll put him back up for sale. If not hopefully they'll help him out. I don't have the money for anti-bacterial medication so this was the best I could do for him.

In return, I did get another betta. He has some fin rot so I'll keep him in the Qt for the next week or so to try and get it to go away.










His face is a bit elongated thanks to the curve of the cup. I just gave him some food and he snapped it all up. I want to name him something from the recent(ish) James Bond movie. So something like 007, Q, Mr. Silva, James Bond, Bond Jamesbond, Skyfall, or...idk...

Also, what's the proper amount to feed a betta? My friend says 3 pellets a week or one every other day. That doesn't seem right to me. (she's convinced I was over feeding Mushu)


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

I feed mine 4 pellets once a day. Sorry about Mushu, good luck with the new one.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

kvw1988 said:


> I feed mine 4 pellets once a day. Sorry about Mushu, good luck with the new one.


That's what I told her! 3-5 pellets a day but she said that was way too much. I told her I've been asking breeders but she still insisted it was because I was over feeding Mushu.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

In other news, my oto cat, Auto, is dying too.










He's in a Qt tupperware container on top of the betta. So far Bertie doesn't seem sick and Bots won't suck onto the glass so I can't tell. I'll be keeping an eye on them though. I guess I should take them out and completely clean my tank. Once my dad is done with the gravel vacuum I'll use it to suck out all the water and start filling it with hot water, the suck it out, and repeat a few times.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*My 45 gallon tank (without fish)*


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I have glass marble things and silicone sealant. I think it's time to make a Do It Yourself cave for at least one of my bettas.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

here's the base of the cave I'm making


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Guess who has $10 in Petco Rewards Coupons!*



My dad used my membership to get $300 worth of supplies for our 45 gallon tank (he got a canister filter). This gives me $10 worth of coupons and that means 2 silk plants for 007 and Hannibal. Between those two silk plants and the softer plastic ones it should be enough for decent coverage of the tank. Now I just need the coupons to actually me emailed to me. :roll:


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*007*


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Hannibal, Day 5*


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

Wow your new male is really cool, I've never seen or even knew they could be that color!

Little Hannibal is looking really good too, very cute!


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

kvw1988 said:


> Wow your new male is really cool, I've never seen or even knew they could be that color!
> 
> Little Hannibal is looking really good too, very cute!


Hannibal is going to he gorgeous. I'm thinking he's either a delta, half moon, or crown tail.

As for 007, in good light his body is silver and his tail is a silvery lavender.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I think 007 is a rosetail. I'll try to get a picture of him flaring. If he's not then he's close to being one. When he's just chilling his tail is more 'rosy' then most other Bettas I've seen.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*More 007*


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Hannibal, Day 8*

He's not under good lighting so his colors aren't popping.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Hannibal's future home*

So I'm satisfied with Hannibal's side of the 10 gallon (where 007 is living for now)










For a fish named after Hannibal Lector I think it's pretty good. I have to work on 007's side though, I don't like it much.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Hannibal, 8 or 9 weeks old*










He's flaring!!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my, Hannibal is gorgeous! I love that entire series- books, movies, and show! I sort of named my goldfish Hannibal Lecter too XD But these guys are just so awesome! I've never seen a Betta like 007! I hope they treated Mushu for you, and I hope he's in a new home just as happy as he would have been with you


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Elsewhere said:


> Oh my, Hannibal is gorgeous! I love that entire series- books, movies, and show! I sort of named my goldfish Hannibal Lecter too XD But these guys are just so awesome! I've never seen a Betta like 007! I hope they treated Mushu for you, and I hope he's in a new home just as happy as he would have been with you


They didn't, as far as I know. I had to go in a day later and he was on the shelf. I was in maybe 5 days ago and he was still there, his fin rot a little worse 8( I felt bad, but hopefully he's been bought since then by someone who will take decent care of him.

I've never seen one like 007 either, which is why I got him. His blue-silver body is a little more blue now, but he's still got that metallic silver. I don't mind him changing color (unlike Mushu) so as long as he stays handsome I'm good.

Hannibal is adorable. He's a pig and eats EVERYTHING!


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Another oto cat died*

I don't know what happened. Her eyes bugged out of her head and, after a day in a Qt she died.

SIP Bertie

Now Bots is all alone 8(


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*I got a Betta Hammock today and gave it to Hannibal*

I took a few pictures and they really show off his lovely colors. I can't upload them here directly from my phone, though.

007 refuses to stay in his side if the tank. He managed to get past the divider once and I thought it was because I filled the water higher than usual so I took some out. Today he got over again so I took more out and he just slipped over AGAIN. I know there's a small gap between the glass and the divider at one area, but my pinky can't even fit through there (pad to glass and nail to divider) so I'm not sure how he's doing it now. It always happens when I'm not on the room! :evil:


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Hannibal's new pictures (still 8-9 weeks old)*

Having his lunch










The electric blue on his ventral fins is a new development. They were white-ish before.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I kinda want to breed my two boys...maybe once I'm in my own place in 5 months I'll have a small sorority in a 10 gallon (only 2-3 females) and then try to breed some babies. I guess I should figure out what to do with the fry, though, and how to place them in homes.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Females I Would Like for 007*










From here










From here










From here


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Females I Would Like for Hannibal*









From here










From here










From here


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*I think I solved the problem with the tank divider*

Before Hannibal was able to slip through a small gap between the tank wall and the divider. I had placed the clips that would hold it in where the instructions said for me to,but I've now rearranged them so the sides of the divider met the tank wall. I'm testing it with Hannibal now to see if hell slip through tonight. If he stays where he's supposed to he. I may move 007 to his half tomorrow.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Hannibal ate my oto's algae again! The stinker is now bloated and STILL searching for more food! I've moved the otos to the other half of the tank so that won't be an issue anymore, but since 007 nips at them he'll have to stay in the 3 gallon tote for now. I'll be able to move the otos into my 45 gallon in about a month.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Got 5 gold barbs for my 5 serpae tetra in my 45 gallon tank*


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish I had a bigger tank. Mushu is STILL at Petco after I brought him back. 8(

I wish I had the space to get him again. I could divide the 10 gallon into 3, but that doesn't give each of them a lot of space. Poor thing T.T


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

You would think 007 never gets fed based on the fact that when I gave him dinner he jumped halfway out of the water to try to reach my fingers.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I think Hannibal has doubled in size now...I'm not sure. He's definitely a lot bigger than he was when I got him.

Does anyone care for pictures?


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Really like the silvery coloring of 007, he's handsome. Also, your baby is so cute, great to see how well he has grown and colored up!


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Hannibal is starting to look like a she.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

sushiisaboss75 said:


> Hannibal is starting to look like a she.


Do females flare? If not, then Hannibal is definitely a boy. I took some new pictures of him last night, I'll try to get them up at some point.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Have a new picture of Hannibal


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

And another


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

So, pretty positive that Hannibal is a female. The fins should have gotten bigger by this point seeing as it's been a few months.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hannibal's coloring is just like my plakat Beast. Very pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty fishie!


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

He is. I love him, he's so funny and curious about everything.

Sadly 007 died last night. I don't know if he had an infection or was sick...but his fins have been tattered (I think he was nipping) and over the past few days he had been staying at the bottom of his tank, not moving much. Last night his tail was up and his head was on the gravel...he was sorta at a 45 degree angle. I don't know how to describe it...but I found him on his side this morning and he wasn't breathing.

When I flushed him his colors looked more vivid than usual...his tail was so silvery-purple...it was sad.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*This was 007 last night before he died*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*New Betta (unnamed so far)*

I found this little guy at PetSmart. There were four that I liked the colors of, but when I lined them up and took a closer look 2 half moons had decently damaged fins and weren't as active. This left one double tail and another half moon. The double was pretty enough, but the half moon was feistier. I went with this one because it's colors were more unusual and, like I said, was feistier.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Here's a new pic of Hannibal, too*


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I've named him Tonraq after a strong Waterbender and the father of Avatar Korra from THE LEGEND OF KORRA.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Tonraq's fin rot is already getting better. Instead of black the infected edge is now grey. He's very active and loves swimming around the column of bubbles from his air-stone.

Hannibal is just as active, curious, and demanding for food as always. He doesn't mind the ghost shrimp, Venkman, being in his half of the tank either. I should get another for Tonraq's side and see how he reacts.


----------

